# Hmph!!!!



## bunnyman666 (Oct 22, 2014)

Trix here-

I just found out the U.S. Gov't wasted money on studies, with the exception of one: The effects of Swedish massage on rabbits. I should have been picked for that study!!!!!

Rant over.


----------



## pani (Oct 22, 2014)

Well that is very rude, Trix!! You should go tell the government that they forgot to study that. It sounds like a very important study. Maybe your dumpy will give you a Swedish massage if you nudge him a lot!

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 22, 2014)

Clemmie,

It was rude that the gov't didn't pick me for that study!!!! I am supposed to get massaged; being this FABULOUS can be stressful, for certain.

Maybe is Australia, there will be a similar study and you get the massage.

Dumpy will massage me; after all- it is his duty as MY slave.


----------



## Channahs (Oct 23, 2014)

What the bun?! I thought surely you must jest until I saw THIS! http://allenbwest.com/2014/10/tax-dollars-funded-swedish-massages-rabbits/


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 23, 2014)

Yep yep no joke!!! They should have picked ME!!!!!!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 23, 2014)

Okay- after reading what happened, I will just thank my lucky stars that I am home with Dumpy...


----------



## Jamie714 (Oct 29, 2014)

My Mommy says we're going to US after a year. She says I will like it better than Saudi Arabia. I think she's right if they want to give me massage.


----------



## Channahs (Oct 29, 2014)

Is we sure that they is not just tenderizing us?


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 29, 2014)

Channahs said:


> Is we sure that they is not just tenderizing us?



See my last post...


----------

